
Runaway Saudi sisters urge Google and Apple to pull woman-monitoring app - btown
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/world/runaway-saudi-sisters-urge-google-and-apple-to-pull-womanmonitoring-app-a4126546.html
======
whenchamenia
Reminder that the Saudis literally executed someone by crucifixion. Last week.
If you take soft bank money, keep that in mind.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Reminder that the Saudis literally executed someone by crucifixion. Last
> week.

That's not strictly true; Saudi Arabia did not execute him (and does not,
otherwise, execute) _by_ crucifixion, it executed him _and then_ crucified
him. The Saudi use of crucifixion is a post-execution thing done for emphasis,
not a manner of execution like the ancient Roman practice.

But, yeah, still...

